# What to do when you ain't fishin the lake



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You call your friends up and ask them to go floundering around in La.Two La limits=20 fish.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Yummy.

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice!

That's why I call you Bruce Almighty!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Perfect stuffer for Thanksgiving Here's a veggie stuff flounder steamed.Anyone got a good recipe for stuff flounders?


----------



## Sancho Gringo (Sep 28, 2014)

looks tasty bruce.. you are the flounder king


----------



## Sancho Gringo (Sep 28, 2014)

Try this one bruce

- 1 stick butter

- 1 small to medium onion, minced

- 1 bunch chopped green onions with chives

- 1 large celery stalk, Chopped up

- 1-2 cloves garlic, Chopped up

- 1 tablespoon dried parsley

- 8 -12 oz fresh lumped crabmeat

- 1/2 pound small shrimp

- 1 teaspoon Cajun seasoning

- 1/2 cup crushed saltine crackers

- 1/4 cup white wine 

- salt and pepper 

- 2 Whole Flounder - cleaned, and split open on the dark side to make a pocket, there are videos online that show how to remove the entire backbone and ribs from a flounder

- A few shakes of Louisiana Hot sauce added to the butter rubbed inside the flounder cavity before stuffing 


Instructions for baking stuffed flounder


1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Lightly coat a large casserole dish with cooking spray.

2. Heat 3/4 stick of butter over medium heat in a large saucepan. Stir in onions, celery, parsley and garlic. Cook until onions are soft and almost clear.

3. Deglaze pan with white wine, Reduce heat, and stir in crabmeat, shrimp, Cajun seasoning, cracker crumbs, salt and pepper. Remember, it still has to bake, so don't over cook it.

4. Rub flounder skin and cavity with remaining softened butter. Stuff fish with crab/shrimp mixture and place in prepared pan.

5. Add remaining stuffing on top of fish

6. Bake for 20 mins @400, Check fish and sprinkle parmesan cheese on top

7. Let it rest for 2 mins and dig in


----------



## King seahorse (Jul 3, 2013)

*Nice!*

Those flounders look good.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I recommend Bruce bring Flounder to the next fish fry!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ha!!! that's a thought.Fried flounders,wonder how them fresh water boys would think about that.Taste wise that is


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

definitely want to be one of "your friends" if you're catching flounder like that!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Big F*

Nice catch and pic and food looks great..thx


----------



## racinjason75 (Jun 9, 2010)

them is sho good eatin' fried or otherwise ...


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here it is Mr.Sanchos.Stuff flounder,taste great but I couldn't find fresh blue crab meat and fresh shrimp.Otherwise it would of taste excellent.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

That's some good STUFF right there, ha!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

dang Bruce.. nice flatties!!!!!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Sancho ****** said:


> Try this one bruce
> 
> - 1 stick butter
> 
> ...


Today I cooked my first stuffed flounder using this recipe. I could not find fresh lumped crab meat, so I used canned one. It turned out absolutely awesome! Turkey had identity crisis on the table -- flounder definitely stole a lot of attention from it. 

Thanks!


----------

